# Iron supplement in Twin Pregnancy



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Jan/Emily Caitlin,

I'm 24 weeks and 6 days with twins.  I saw my Consultant yesterday and he said to stop taking pregnacare and start iron tablets, 'one or two a day'.  He would not be specific on what strength.  I have been really breathless, palpitations, tired and not very hungry so am pretty sure I have iron deficiency.  He did not offer a blood test either.

I have bought some Fersamal syrup (Ferrous Fumarate BP 140mg) as I thought this would be easier on the stomach than pills - 5ml contains 140mg Ferrous Fumarate which provides 45mg ferrous iron.  It says that an adult dose is 10ml twice a day which would be 180mg ferrous iron a day.  Does that seem rather a lot?

Also, I would still like to take a multi vitamin, can I continue with the Pregnacare as well as the iron?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Sarahjane


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I tend to use in this area ferrous sulphate 200mg twice daily, you could ask your midwife to check your Hb to confirm/rule out aneamia.  You should be having routine bloods around 28 weeks anyway which is not far away.

It is not unususal to start iron prophilactically when you having twins as there are more demands on the body

Hope that helps

jan


----------

